

6buk copies Fiverr, but charges $6 instead of $5 - jawns
http://coding.pressbin.com/101/Why-change-the-magic-number-to-6/

======
espaniol
I beg to differ. Arbitraging is valid when you deal with free market rules.
Fiveer is not a mere tool, it's a cool idea that is now being copied. if 6buk
will succeed it will be because it will manage to be "cooler" and more
innovative, not because of Arbitrage difference. (Unlike ODesk,Elance,guro
which are outsource platforms and you can definitely use arbitraging there).

Hence, here the name of the game.. is being different. Foursquare is a good
example, there are many location based services and they have been here for
long much before foursquare. But the whole fun, mayorship, badges, etc. made
it the fun product that it is today.

Bottom line, Fivver is about being "Fun" and not "cost-effective"

Cheers

~~~
jawns
I'm not knocking arbitrage as an abstract concept.

But in this case, 6buk is clearly stealing from Fiverr -- the "featured" image
is a prime example.

It's also not making any sort of effort to be "cooler" than Fiverr -- its
entire business model entails scraping Fiverr's content, presenting it as its
own, and hoping no one is the wiser.

It's one thing to copy-cat a concept -- look at Groupon and LivingSocial and
all the other deal-a-day sites.

But imagine if every day, LivingSocial sent out the same exact deal that
Groupon was offering, but for $1 more. And imagine if LivingSocial also stole
design elements from Groupon's site.

You're cool with that?

